# roadway lighting- area and perimeter lighting



## RDC/BHS

Hay alguien que sabe si esta frase tiene sentido?  Querría distinguir entre iluminación para áreas o espacio en general, como la de parques, aparcamientos, perímetros, etc... y la de las calles, autovias, carreteras, etc...

En ingles decimos "roadway lighting" y "area and perimiter lighting"

Es importante distinguir entre los dos porque "roadway lighting" tiene requisitos de seguridad específicos.

Gracias por cualquier ayuda


----------



## RDC/BHS

To anybody with knowledge specific to the lighting industry - 

I would very much like to distinguish between "roadway lighting" and "area and perimeter lighting" in the Spanish language. All I am able to find is "alumbrado publico" or "iluminación publica."

However, as I need to translate the two ideas separately i would like to know what is the best way to say each term in Spanish.

Big thanks in advance for whoever can help me out.


----------



## Titi Hilda

Hi RDC:  I am not a lighting specialist.  I found a website in the Spanish pages, it is about lighting training.  They give you the different types.

www.oxytech.it/download/CORSO_LTS_ES.pdf 

roadway lighting:  iluminación para carreteras  (Actually for roads and tunnels.)

Area and perimeter lighting:  Iluminación de exteriores (General and Sports facilities)


----------



## RDC/BHS

Thank you so much, has sido muchísima ayuda


----------



## Titi Hilda

You are quite welcome!


----------



## Rodelu

"Iluminación vial" suena muy bien para "roadway lighting", la distingue de "alumbrado público"


----------



## Chris K

Another possibility is _iluminación viaria_.


----------



## 0scar

Mejor es ser específico y decir  _iluminación de caminos_.
Por lo que encontré en Google vial quiere decir vía pública,e incluye caminos, calles,aceras, parques, etc.


----------



## RDC/BHS

gracias a todos. estos foros son magnificos


----------



## poliflys

roadway refers to iluminación de vialidades and area and perimeter lighting could be like alumbrado público en áreas generales o áreas exteriores


----------

